# Finally, rode the surge Unicorn almost the whole night, CLT



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Rarely, if ever do I drive and think that I am being compensated fairly in CLT. Last night we had the Championship game at Bank of America stadium. Game started at 8pm, it was raining and it was a Saturday night in our busiest part of town. I decided to take the day off and started driving at 5:15pm and ended just after 3am. The surge started slow, but once it hit that Clemson tidal wave covered the area. 4th of July and Halloween were nothing compared to this surge. Rides were mostly short 1-5 miles, with flat rate surge that translated to $8-$22 rides for short distances and times. I was getting stacked rides with a flat rate surge of $17. Rides were mostly to local hotels as people were tailgating all day and smashed by the end of the game. To my amazement even Lyft was going 25-300% PT. I took one ride home, 20 miles for 100% PT, hope to see this again before I quit. So for all of you now in the flat rate surge boat, turn down those 60+ rides and mario kart around town. I turned down a 60+ ride from the airport with 0 regret.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

They should have more championship games.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

December 29th is the next one. https://belkbowl.com/, possibly a good finish for 2018.


----------

